# [Suche] 2 Mauszeiger an einem Bildschirm



## Justin-1992 (9. Mai 2009)

Hey,

Ich habe absolut keinen besseren Ort für diesen Thread gefunden, sry.

Kennt ihr ein Programm oder Treiber der es möglich macht das man 2 Mäuse an einem PC steuern kann?

Ich habe 1 * USB-Maus!
1 * PS2-Maus!

Die habe ich angeschlossen, doch es ist nur ein Mauszeiger da. Aber ich kann mit beiden Mäusen diesen einen Mauszeiger steuern ( sehr sinnfrei ).

Aber ich will 2 Mauszeiger haben die ich unabhängig von einander mit den Mäusen stern kann.

Also Mauszeiger 1 steuern mit Maus Nr.1.
Und Mauszeiger 2 steuern mit Maus Nr. 2.

Dies benötige ich weil ich etwas gleichzeitig anklicken muss!

Ich wollte Fragen ob jemand vill. weiß wie man soetwas machen kann?

Mfg. JuSu


----------



## Navy (9. Mai 2009)

http://cpnmouse.sourceforge.net

HTH


----------



## Justin-1992 (9. Mai 2009)

Ja diese Seite habe ich mir schon angeguckt.

Aber kannst du mir eine genaue Erklärung dazu geben?


----------



## Johannes7146 (11. Mai 2009)

> Dies benötige ich weil ich etwas gleichzeitig anklicken muss!



2 Dinge genau gleichzeitig zu machen ist unmöglich.
Wenn du mit Maus 1 und Maus 2 gleichzeitig klickst, ist trotzdem eine von beiden immer schneller als die andere.

Außerdem fällt mir gerade kein Beispiel wo dies überhaupt sinn macht.
Wenn du uns dein Problem ein bisschen weiter erläuterst, kann man evtl einen anderen Lösungsansatz finden.


----------



## Justin-1992 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich will einen Button im Internet gleichzeitig anklicken ;-)

Wie hier zB. 2mal ein Thema gleichzeitg erstelle nin der selben Sekunde ;-)

Dafür muss man ja mit 2 verschiedenen Mäusen diese 2 Buttons gleichzeitig klicken können.


----------



## Maik (11. Mai 2009)

Justin-1992 hat gesagt.:


> Ich will einen Button im Internet gleichzeitig anklicken


Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass sich die auszuführende Aktion durch einen "beidhändigen" Mausklick auf den Button *zeitgleich* bzw. doppelt anstoßen lässt? :suspekt:

mfg Maik


----------



## Justin-1992 (11. Mai 2009)

Es war nur eine Frage.

Ausserdme muss es auch nur so gut wie zeitgleich sein ;-)


----------



## hammet (11. Mai 2009)

Hmm mir ist nichts dazu bekannt. Aber wenn du einfahc nur einen Button "im Internet" anklicken willst, benutz doch zB Wireshark, sniffer das Paket mit was gesendet wird und lass dann 2 Pakete zeitnah senden.


----------

